# Kaltenstein-Pfad in Lebach



## cpetit (26. September 2005)

Hallo,
Leute mein Kumpel und ich waren am diesem Wochenende mal auf dem Hoxberg unterwegs von Ensdorf aus. Da ich in Lebach mal länger meinen Dienst getan habe  hatte ich noch ein paar Wege im Kopf. Kurz vor dem Heimweg haben wir noch den Kaltenstein-Pfad entdeckt und sind diese noch ein paar Meter gefahren konnten diese aber aus Zeitmangel nicht weiterfahren. Kennt jemand diesen Pfad und kann etwas Näheres zu diesem Pfad sagen?

Mich würde es interessieren wo dieser startet und endet sowie die Länge des Pfades


----------



## jon348 (26. September 2005)

Hallo Cpetit

Also, bin den Pfad oben vom Hoxberg, am Kaltenstein gefahren. Von da aus kann man ganz gut fahren, das ist der untere Teil, der obere Teil geht fast nur steil hoch (unfahrbar). Geht so ca 5/6km lang, teils steil, zwei Holzbrückchen.ganz nett! Kannst auch mal bei www.nmbiking.de im tagebuch nachschauen, da steht auch was drin.  

mfg
Jon348


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (26. September 2005)

ich bin auch des öfteren auf dem Hoxberg unterwegs... es gibt dort mehr möglichkeiten als man denkt   

Die Kaltensteine sind ja ziemlich weit oben aufm Hoxberg, da entlang den Pfad kenn ich, allerdings weiß ich nicht wo die holzbrücken sind? Ich fahr auf meiner Hausrunde oft vom Sendemast oben die Treppen runter, dann links und wieder rechts am Hang entlang, dann rechts rauf zu den Steinen, dort hinten runter (schmal, schnell ), dann links und wieder rechts auf den Hohlweg, und dann kommt man ja kurz vor Lebach/THW/Schulen raus...

ich würd sagen da müssen wir mal gemeinsam hin! wo genau start und ende des Pfades ist weiß ich auch nicht, ich fahr da oben immer frei schnauze   

Gruß
Chris


----------



## jon348 (26. September 2005)

Hi Chris 

Nach der schmalen abfahrt, wenn du rechts auf den Hohlweg abbiegst, geht es weiter singletrail geradeaus....dann kommen paar neue nette Stücke, einfach den Schildern folgen...coole steile Abfahrt am Schluß(leider liegt ein Baum quer),dann kommen dann die zwei Holzbrücken, schön wenns nass ist, hähä.  
Ab da gehts nur noch hoch...nich so gut! 
mfg
Jon348


----------



## chris84 (26. September 2005)

merci, muss ich die woche mal probieren gehn!


----------



## cpetit (26. September 2005)

Fängt der der Pfad oben bei dem Kreuzweg an? 
Auf den sind wir auch per Zufall gestoßen.  Wir werden vermutlich am Sonntag wieder hinfahren und mal sehen was wir noch so finden.


----------



## Gangaman (26. September 2005)

hy ich wohn direckt auf dem berg gegenüber und wir fahren öfters auf dem hoxberg downhill. wenn ihr wollt können wir euch mal ein paar wege un singletrails zeigen. gruß fabi


----------



## agent_smith (27. September 2005)

ich lass mir auch gerne ein paar neue ( mir unbekannte ) trails zeigen!
war letzte woche auch noch mit stefansls den kaltensteinpfad gefahren. aber so wirklich umgehaun hat er mich ehrlich gesagt nicht. vielleicht war das aber auch nur gerade ein langweiliges teilstück...
bin dann sonntag gerne dabei falls ihr das als offizielle tour anbieten wollt
(vorausgesetzt der wnd marathon am samstag wird nicht so hart    )

mfg timo


----------



## stefansls (27. September 2005)

So richtig der Hammer ist das pädchje wirklich nicht. Der obere highspeed teil ist ganz nett, das wars dann aber auch. Im unteren teil liegt ein baum quer an dem ich mich fast gewickelt hab   ( wer macht so en scheiß ? )  . Ganz nett sind dann unten die Knüppelbrücken ( Northshore-light!) aber vorsicht wenns nass ist.Der hier anfangende uphill ist kaum zu schaffen weil der boden immer feucht und von Pferden noch regelmäßig aufgelockert wird.10 meter und die Reifen sind zu. Was ich am Hoxberg wesentlich geiler find, ist  Die "MX Abfahrt" wenn man unterhalb der MX Bahn links in den Wald einbiegt und die "75 Sachen Abfahrt" nach Falscheid runter. Bin am Sonntag auch am start und lass mir gerne noch ein paar sachen am Hoxberg zeigen.
Mfg Stefan


----------



## cpetit (27. September 2005)

Würde uns auch am Sonntag anschließen wenn ihr uns mitnehmt und wir euch nicht zu langsam sind.


----------



## Gangaman (27. September 2005)

diseswochenende ist bei mir wir fahre noch weg. an der mx strecke meinst du dort den crosserweg wo du am anfang an einer krotte vorbei musst ??  


mal sehen wie es nächten sonntag aussieht

cu fabi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (27. September 2005)

jo, genau den meint er... der macht richtig laune!   vor allem wenn man ihn auch schonmal hochgefahren ist   (gell stefan   )

ich geh vielleicht morgen abend noch ein bisschen auf den Hoxberg...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## cpetit (28. September 2005)

Wo steht denn diese Krotte?.  Dort wo die Kreuz stehen?


----------



## chris84 (28. September 2005)

die Krotte die hier gemeint ist steht gegenüber der Crossbahn, auf der anderen Seite der Straße Hoxberg-Knoschd. 

also wenn du von Hoxberg die Straße zur Crossbahn rauffährst gehts hinter der lichtung auf der linken seite etwa dort wo die Crossbahn aufhört links in den Wald! raus kommt man dann unten in Knorschd, nachdem man sämtliche Querwege überquert hat....

Gruß
Chris


----------



## leeqwar (28. September 2005)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> vor allem wenn man ihn auch schonmal hochgefahren ist


die holzstücke machen hoch nur mässig spass   

was ich nicht ganz verstehe ist, warum einer der kicker richtung körbrich runter genau mitten im weg ist und man fast nicht mehr daran vorbeikommt, wenn man von unten hochfährt.


----------



## stefansls (28. September 2005)

Der Kicker den Du meinst Leegwar ist wirklich ein bißchen amok. Ich habe auch mal versucht ihn zu springen und bin haarscharf an dem baum der da quasi danebensteht noch vorbeigekommen. Man kann halt nit um die ecke springen ! Aber das teil über den ersten querweg ist so genial ( weiß nit wie man in der DDD sprache dazu sagt, aber ein Kicker ist es glaub ich nit !) Man kommt von oben angebrettert, täuscht einen leichten bunnyhop an und fliegt! Yesssss!  Wer wäre denn am Sonntag jetzt alles am start ?


----------



## agent_smith (29. September 2005)

bin am start!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpetit (29. September 2005)

Ich wäre auch dabei.


----------

